# :( Vomiting blood!!



## Peanut butter (Oct 12, 2017)

It's 2.29am as I am writing this.
I usually woke up around 12am to check on my hedgie because that's the only time he'll come out. Just now when I checked on him, he was lying in an unusual pose. I tried feeding him his favourite mealworm but he refused to eat. He's responsive but weak.

I felt that something was wrong so I put him on the table to observe him. He wobbled a bit and vomitted blood!! Not sure if this is the first time he had vomitted blood as the colour of the dried vomit is similar to urine mixed with faeces (he always pee and poo and step on them)

As I am writing this, he vommited for the third time already :'(!! The vomit gets darker everytime!!! He wobble, vommit, rest and repeats :'(!! He won't even stay still. He insisted to move even though he's so weak. I don't know what's happening to him :'(!! He ate normally yesterday and the day before. The thing is that I just completely cleaned his cage and gave him a bath yesterday. I don't think drinking soap water was the issue. The only unusual behavior is that he ran on his wheel for hours right after I cleaned his cage in the afternoon. I am really worried. I am going to bring him to the vet the first thing in the morning. But is there anything I can do to make him feel better? :'( He kept wobbling even though he's so weak! I am so afraid he can't make it till tomorrow morning :'(


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

You need to take him to a vet ASAP.


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 12, 2017)

I put him back his cage now and he tried to run the wheel :'(? Wobbling wobbling. Could it be that he has got a cold from the bath yesterday? I just heard him sneeze. Cold = vomit blood? ??!!


----------



## Peanut butter (Oct 12, 2017)

He really didn't make it... ?... Rip...


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss. I can't tell what really caused this. If you want to know 100% it's best to get an autopsy done.


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

So sorry to hear he didn't make it ♡ it sounds like he could have had an underlying health problem but there really is no way to tell unless you have a necropsy done.


----------

